# salmon pink birdeater feeding query..



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all just a quick question regarding feeding and how often! Picked up a salmon pink birdeater about 3.5/4 inch leg span what would you reccoment feeding and how often? Fed two medium locust, will two medium locust per week be ok? Cheers


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i recommend crickets, not locusts, just in case you get a bad batch with the gut bacteria that can kill t's with DKS-like symptoms. it may never happen, but i never risk it just in case. crix or roaches are best.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok didn't realise that! How many crickets or roaches would you suggest and how often? Cheers


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Just feed it when you have food available. Have you got other spiders you are buying food for? If not, then just buy a box of locusts or whatever, give it several and then there's no need to feed it again for a few weeks. Tarantulas are opportunistic feeders, there'll often be periods when food is scarcer. So you don't need to have a regular feeding schedule.
If you notice its abdomen getting too bloated looking, don't feed it until it slims down.

I used to give my salmon pink adult dubia roaches, one every couple of weeks or so. They are greedy spiders and its easy to overfeed them because they will hardly ever refuse food.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

i would say one large cricket once or twice per week.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok thanks: victory:


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

i feed all my LP's as much as they will eat then i stop when they go off their food due to them shedding...


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Spiders will rarely refuse food from my experience so it's personal judgement. Once a week minimum.


----------

